#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  TURBOSOUND

## sompi

Turbosound komt zeer binnenkort met een nieuw klanksysteem .
Dit systeem zal flood en flashlight gaan vervangen dewelke ondertussen toch al meer dan 10 jaar bestaan .
Waarschijnlijk gaat de primeur op de Frankfurt Messe zijn .
Op de site van Turbo is er nog geen enkele verwijzing enkel de floodlight is naar de legacy produkten verwezen .
Toch zouden er op het net al fotos te vinden zijn van dit nieuwe systeem oa van een firma die er al geruime tijd tourt met de prototypes .

Iemand Links???

----------


## lifesound

dat zal dan vermoedelijk brittania row zijn zeker ...

----------


## sompi

dacht ik ook , maar op hun site is ook niets terug te vinden

----------


## badboyscrew

in frankfurt is de premiere van het nieuwe systeem.
Tot die tijd geven ze niets er over prijs.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Floodlight wordt idd niet meer gemaakt, de licensie is verlopen en niet verlengd.

Volgens de geruchten zou het nieuwe touring system een (volgens traditie) volledig hoorngeladen systeem. Top (58x58x78 cm) 2x12" / 2 x 6.5" + 2 x 1" coaxiaal, afstraling 50x15 graden. Sub 21". Alle drivers neodymium.

Ben erg benieuwd, klinkt als een interessant concept. En in elk geval weer lekker tegendraads ... dus geen line array.

----------


## kokkie

50x15 graden? Das type floodlight, maar kan me slecht voorstellen dat er dan ook geen 25 graden versie komt voor de grotere systemen. Het 21" subje hebben we nu natuurlijk ook al. En dit alles lekker aansturen met Chameleon.

Hopelijk wipt Fredje binnenkort wel weer even langs hier om ons over al deze geruchten op de hoogte te brengen.

----------


## Gast1401081

zelfs de Turbo-vertegenwoordiger uit engeland op de theaterbeurs wist nog van niets, alleen de patenten zijn aangevraagd, en daardoor is er wat bekend geworden bij de concurrentie. Verder zit letterlijk iedereen in spanning

btw, Kokkie, waar moet fred langswippen???

----------


## sompi

floodlight is 50 H 25 V
flashlight is 25 V 25 V spreiding

----------


## fredje

Vooralsnog de voor-presentatie op de NSCA de 19e maart in Las Vegas, en daarna in Frankfurt de officiele presentatie voor Europa.

Fred.

----------


## Orbis

dit vond ik nog al surfend, ben benieuwd...

Turbosound is releasing an innovative sound reinforcement system at Frankfurt Prolight + Sound 2004, hall 8, stand J52. Turbosound's most efficient loudspeaker design to date, the new system is easily scaleable to suit specific acoustic and venue requirements ranging from small clubs and auditoria, to the largest arenas and stadia.
The new system comprises a set of proprietary transducers, which operate over four individual frequency bands, and are divided between two identically-sized modular enclosures. It incorporates many patented designs, with the key element being the deployment of unique equal-path-length multi-cellular horns, or "polyhorns", to create a phase-coherent wavefront. The system permits individual wavefronts to coincide seamlessly with the physical curvature of an array, to eliminate comb filtering effects. Due to the design's focused directivity, the system is intuitively adaptable to a huge range of room size and audience coverage requirements. 
High stability neodymium magnet structures are used throughout, offering greater efficiency, better thermal stability and reduction in overall weight. Enclosure dimensions are exactly divisible into both US and European truck sizes, while the integral flying hardware enables the boxes - with their rotatable mid-high section - to rig horizontally or vertically, and allows cabinets to be pre-assembled on wheel dollies for easier load-ins. 
Also being launched at Prolight+Sound 2004 is a new range of digitally powered QLight loudspeaker products. Utilising 96kHz DSP technology, they boast 112dB of dynamic range and operate at more than 80% overall efficiency. The power amplifier runs far cooler than more conventional designs, removing the need for a heat sink and resulting in significant weight reduction. Auto-sensing power supplies make them extremely easy to use anywhere in the world.

----------


## mbottens

Ik hou het in de gaten en de musik messe is ook zo weer ja

lijkt me interressant

----------


## sompi

info is beschikbaar over de polyhorns 
www.turbosound.com

----------


## reflection

doe mij maar floodlight :Big Grin:

----------


## karelg

In de Pro sound news europe van februari stond er al een foto. 

ER staat ook in dat het systeem 146dB peak zou halen...... als dat voor 1 bas + 1 top is: chapeau!

De hoorns zouden in-house geproduceerd worden en :




> citaat:"In effect we had to wait for moulding technology to catch up with our concept! says Reid"



Beetje eigenaardig toch.


To be continued zeker?

----------


## PowerSound

"To be heard" zou ik zeggen  :Big Grin:

----------


## nightline

Op het forum van speakerplans werdt al een link met foto´s gegeven.
Spreiding blijkt 15°x 25° graden te zijn, beetje moeilijk om 1 stack per kant te plaatsen. 2x 1" driver en 1x 10" in de topkasten achter een heel speciaal hoorntje. Baskast met 2 15" woofers ook hoorn geladen.`De link:  http://www.live-audio.com/messages/97344.html


Groeten

Jack

----------


## johan L.

> citaat:_Geplaatst door nightline_
> 
> Op het forum van speakerplans werdt al een link met foto´s gegeven.
> Spreiding blijkt 15°x 25° graden te zijn, beetje moeilijk om 1 stack per kant te plaatsen. 2x 1" driver en 1x 10" in de topkasten achter een heel speciaal hoorntje. Baskast met 2 15" woofers ook hoorn geladen.`De link:  http://www.live-audio.com/messages/97344.html
> 
> 
> Groeten
> 
> Jack



Kan kloppen, t is volgens mij ook meer bedoelt voor grotere stacks

----------


## sompi

iemand onderussen al gebruikerservaringen met dit systeem ?
iemand het systeem al gehoord behalve op plasa of frankfurt ?

----------

